# Whats a good case for around $150.



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2007)

Hey guys, just to ask you I am lost, I got too many cases to choose from, so yeah what case can i get for around $150AUD? I would like you guys to help me find one, as this one "sucks". Anyways I want the cases to have the following features:

*
-Be at least 46cm long
-HDDs MUST NOT overlap motherboard
-Case window if possible
-No ducting if possible
-120mm fans
-Not necessarily tooless, I dont mind
-Must have a considerable amount of space between drive bays and motherboard.
*

So yeah, those are the features, I am looking at buying the following:

*-Antec SOLO
-Centurion 5
-Antec Plus View
*

Cases that I have blacklisted:

*-Thermaltake Soprano/DX
-Thermaltake Armor JR
*


----------



## Grings (May 24, 2007)

centurion's (all of them) arent bad but only have a small hard disk bay, though you'd be ok if you only have 1 or 2 hard drives
antec solo's are pretty nice (look at a few reviews to see if it is big enough for you though, its not that big inside

i too am looking for a new case, and nearly every case bar huge ones are just too damn cramped, ideally id like something thats big enough for one of those 2900xtx's (yes i know they were cancelled, but hey, just in case (groan))

plus, whats youre view on doors?


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2007)

What about a Cm Stacker 810 or STC-T01?


http://www.coolermaster.com/index.p...l=RC-810&other_title=RC-810CM Stacker 810 ATX

http://www.coolermaster.com/index.p...STC-T01&other_title=STC-T01CM Stacker ATX/BTX

Or maybe an Antec P180 or Nine Hundred?

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81802

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15900


----------



## Grings (May 24, 2007)

stackers are damn nice, but in england theyre damned expensive, i guess its the same in aussie, also i forgot to mention the akasa eclipse62 (or mirage if you like doors), bit ugly front, but the inside is uber cool(its painted black) and its about half the price of most other cases of that quality


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2007)

Caught me in an edit. Added Antec P180 or Nine Hundred, as thoughts.


----------



## ex_reven (May 24, 2007)

Cheapest P180 I could find was $200+ SHipping 

The antec 900 is about $190
The Stacker 810 is approx $200

Stacker 830 is $260


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> What about a Cm Stacker 810 or STC-T01?
> 
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/index.p...l=RC-810&other_title=RC-810CM Stacker 810 ATX
> ...



150AUD not USD mate.


----------



## ex_reven (May 24, 2007)

$50 aint a lot of difference when your shopping for quality though.
Sometimes you have to make a sacrifice and go over budget.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2007)

Grings said:


> centurion's (all of them) arent bad but only have a small hard disk bay, though you'd be ok if you only have 1 or 2 hard drives
> antec solo's are pretty nice (look at a few reviews to see if it is big enough for you though, its not that big inside
> 
> i too am looking for a new case, and nearly every case bar huge ones are just too damn cramped, ideally id like something thats big enough for one of those 2900xtx's (yes i know they were cancelled, but hey, just in case (groan))
> ...



HD2900XTX will be only the same size as the HD2900XT.



ex_reven said:


> $50 aint a lot of difference when your shopping for quality though.
> Sometimes you have to make a sacrifice and go over budget.



Dude I am EXTREMELY POV atm.


----------



## ex_reven (May 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Dude I am EXTREMELY POV atm.



Point of View ?

Im assuming you mean pissed off.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2007)

i am povo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2007)

what about the akasa eclipse 62?

560mm long,2x120mm fans,biiig gap twixt board and drives,window,niiice anodised black interior.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2007)

dude its more than $150 AUD.


----------



## Grings (May 25, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/BachVX/

ive seen these a few places for £60-65, thats around 150aud, i dont normally like thermaltakes, but this ones not too bad, quite nice even


----------



## ktr (May 25, 2007)

how about these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n=gigabyte case&bop=And&SrchInDesc=570&Page=1

best case rate in multiple of reviews. 

and i bet you can find one in Aus.


----------



## DR.Death (May 25, 2007)

here are some good ones 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112137
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112116
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112040


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2007)

Do you guys have a minimum wage in Austalia?


----------



## Grings (May 25, 2007)

ktr said:


> how about these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n=gigabyte case&bop=And&SrchInDesc=570&Page=1
> 
> best case rate in multiple of reviews.
> 
> and i bet you can find one in Aus.



them things are over £100 in the u.k , i very much doubt theyre 150aud or less, however the cheaper gigabytes aint too bad (triton, poseidon, gz-x1) internally almost identical to coolermaster centurions


p.s. what are some good aussie stores for price comparison?


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

Australia really needs a Newegg type place to shop. What daoes $150AU equate to in USD?


----------



## ktr (May 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Australia really needs a Newegg type place to shop. What daoes $150AU equate to in USD?



around $123...


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

But I imagine things are more expensive over there, so I should be searching in the $100 US range?


----------



## ex_reven (May 25, 2007)

Yeah probably

I use www.staticice.com.au
Its like a compilation of hardware prices from the major australian hardware/software outlets in the form of a search engine


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

How about this? Lian-Li PC-7S

http://www.lian-li.com/product/product06.php?pr_index=109&cl_index=1&sc_index=1&ss_index=56&type=a

Can you find one of those over there? Nice and roomy. 21 x 45 x 49cm (WxHxD) Even has a slide out mobo tray.

EDIT, nm, found one for $145: http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/22746/


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How about this? Lian-Li PC-7S
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/product/product06.php?pr_index=109&cl_index=1&sc_index=1&ss_index=56&type=a
> 
> ...



would it be a candidate for some foam pad-ups?

EDIT: Nah scratch that, too pricey, I might as well go for the centurion.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

Sorry tk, I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

I thought you said $150. lol. I would get the Lian-Li, personally, but to each his own, I suppose.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sorry tk, I don't know what you mean.



Acoustic padding, foam padding so the case is more quiet.


----------

